# Rust dust on front wheel



## bosnova (Mar 6, 2006)

I am having powdered rust/dust showing up on the drivers side front wheel of my '05 T'Regg.I am not sure where it's coming from.I have not yet taken the wheel off.I wash the wheels and when it rains it's there again.It also turns the tire a little orange without the rain.I'm thinking whatever it is it should not be rusting.It's not the typical brake dust,which by the way, is definately there also.Anybody else have that problem/solution?I am having a squeal/howl coming from somewhere too in cold weatherI have that issue in another post.The dealership has replaced my driveshaft-carrier bearing assembly which did not cure the noise.Any feedback is greatly appreciated.Thanks,bosnova


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (bosnova)*

So we both have the same problem, but apparently nobody cares to chime in!!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (PFitto)*

ALL brake rotors are cast iron. Cast iron rusts in wet or even humid weather. If you don't drive the car for a while there will be a light coating of rust on the surface of the brakes. This will come off as dust the first time you drive the car. It really isn't a big deal.


----------



## bosnova (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (spockcat)*

I expect some rust from a car sitting but I drive mine every day.Also,it is only the one wheel.My Bimmer doesn't do that and it sits for months undriven.I think maybe there is something more to it.Maybe not.


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ If you don't drive the car for a while there will be a light coating of rust on the surface of the brakes. This will come off as dust the first time you drive the car. It really isn't a big deal. 

The car doesn't stay still for more than a few hours. I drive it every day. My question is why is this happening only on the two front wheels. and just now. I also heard today for the first time the dreaded high pitch squeal. It occurs constantly when I am braking from under 20-15 mph, basically stop and go traffic. I only have about 5500miles on the car. Spockcat, if this is normal then I would guess this occurs to you as well, right? Do you have rust bleeding like that? Do you have squealing brakes? As far as I read in your previous post back in 2004-2005 you never had squealing brakes. Or am I wrong? Your input is very much appreciated.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (PFitto)*

Pull the wheel and take a look.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Pull the wheel and take a look.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bosnova (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (spockcat)*

I remember back in the fall [also around the time I started to hear an occassional faint squeal]something tinting my one tire red/orange but had I no idea what it was.I thought I may have driven through something.Now I'm sure it was/is rust.It just seems like an awful lot of it.And it's very hard to clean off of the tire.Any cleaning suggestions?I was originally looking to link the rust with the howl I experience in cold weather [like a wheel bearing or something]since they have already replaced the driveshaft assembly and that did not cure it.I will need to check it out further.Trouble at this point is the weather is getting warmer and it's harder to reproduce the sound.Thanks,bosnova


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Pull the wheel and take a look.

Oh, so then I take it you don't have this problem, if you are asking me to pull the wheel now?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (PFitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PFitto* »_Oh, so then I take it you don't have this problem, if you are asking me to pull the wheel now?

No, if you pull the wheel and take a look you will see where the rust is coming from. 
Additionally, bosnova's issue is rust dust on one wheel, not on the hub according to my reading of his description. He says he has it after it rains. How do we know whether that wheel might be exposed to the rain more than the other wheels? 
Point is, the brake rotors and hubs are cast iron. All normal cars have cast iron hubs and rotors. Cast iron rusts in humid weather. It is a normal chemical reaction. If you don't like it, take the wheels off and paint the hubs or coat them with a rust inhibitor.


----------



## bosnova (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (spockcat)*

Just to clarify...I do have rust dust when it is dry.I think it just gets blown around and some probably sticks to the tire but not much noticed on the wheel itself.When it rains I'm sure it mixes with the water and kind of splashes around sticking on the wheel.You are correct though,it is just the one wheel/tire.


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (spockcat)*

Wait, I still don't have a clear answer to this. Spockcat, do you or don't you have this problem? A simple yes or no followed by a period suffice. Second, if you don't have the issue, please care to explain why that might be? I know very well they are cast iron etc....and about the rust....but the concern here is the fact of it being only on the front wheels tieing in with the squealing, even after a nice strong pressure wash. What about the squealing? None of my other cars have this type of problem mind you, which is also why I am concerned.


_Modified by PFitto at 7:11 PM 3-14-2006_


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (PFitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PFitto* »_Wait, I still don't have a clear answer to this. Spockcat, do you or don't you have this problem? A simple yes or no followed by a period suffice. Second, if you don't have the issue, please care to explain why that might be? I know very well they are cast iron etc....and about the rust....but the concern here is the fact of it being only on the front wheels tieing in with the squealing, even after a nice strong pressure wash. What about the squealing? None of my other cars have this type of problem mind you, which is also why I am concerned.

_Modified by PFitto at 7:11 PM 3-14-2006_

your pressure wash makes the problem worse because water gets under the VW logo cap and rusts the flank of the drave shaft (70% of your rust) and the rotor (30% of the rust) even more. 
quite certain that spockcat will answer "no" to your question because he already did what he suggested: pulled the wheel off, looked at where the rust is coming from, cleaned the rust with a metal brush, and treated the surface with rust inhibitor.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_...If you don't like it, take the wheels off and paint the hubs or coat them with a rust inhibitor. 

Just don't paint the rotors, OK?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (PFitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PFitto* »_Wait, I still don't have a clear answer to this. Spockcat, do you or don't you have this problem? A simple yes or no followed by a period suffice. Second, if you don't have the issue, please care to explain why that might be? I know very well they are cast iron etc....and about the rust....but the concern here is the fact of it being only on the front wheels tieing in with the squealing, even after a nice strong pressure wash. What about the squealing? None of my other cars have this type of problem mind you, which is also why I am concerned.

No.
I can't tell you why I don't have a rusting, squealing brake problem. But I don't pressure wash. I use plain soap and water on my wheels. Rinse the wheels, calipers and rotors throughly with a lot of plain water from a hose. I never take my car through a car wash.
I get surface rust but that goes away on the first application of brakes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (bosnova)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bosnova* »_Just to clarify...I do have rust dust when it is dry.I think it just gets blown around and some probably sticks to the tire but not much noticed on the wheel itself.When it rains I'm sure it mixes with the water and kind of splashes around sticking on the wheel.You are correct though,it is just the one wheel/tire.

The brake dust contains iron particles from the rotors. The front wheels are especially prone to this as they do about 80% of the braking. 
Why you have this on only one wheel; does only one side of your car get wet when it rains because of the way it is parked?


----------



## bosnova (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (spockcat)*

I would have to say no, both sides of the vehicle are equally exposed to the weather.The first time I actually noticed it on the wheel was after a torential downpour...a real soaker.It could be possible that how the car was parked allowed the run-off to favor one side.I think that's a stretch but it is a possibility.From the pictures posted I would agree that that is where the rust comes from...the hub.It looks like it even oozes out from the center cap on my car if that's possible.Still,any suggestions on cleaning it off the tire when it's dust?I've tried soap and water with a brush...no good.Normally I don't use a pressure washer or car wash facilities but sometimes the wheels get pretty caked up with mud when I drive in rural areas.I'll be more carefull washing the wheels in the future.Thanks,bosnova


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Rust dust on front wheel (bosnova)*

The reason why the dust is heavier on your front wheels is because the front brakes do about 70% or more of the stopping on any car. and if it's happing on one particular front wheel it might just need an adjustment. When you're driving press on the brakes and note if the wheels pull to one side.


----------

